# How to catch and keep bait



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Thought I would share this here, don't know if it's the right place but I went bait hunting today and decided to post the whole process from start to finish. I've kept gills, suckers, chubs, shiners, crawdads and some shad alive in here for extended periods of time. Longest I've kept gills in this tank
Is 8 months before using them lol.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice process... but with the filters and food... seems like your spending an excess of $40 /month( 4 filters) to keep the bait? i'm not trying to knock it seems like a great process, but a little bit too expensive just to keep bait fish ....have you been able to find any cheaper ways?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

9Left said:


> nice process... but with the filters and food... seems like your spending an excess of $40 /month( 4 filters) to keep the bait? i'm not trying to knock it seems like a great process, but a little bit too expensive just to keep bait fish ....have you been able to find any cheaper ways?


The two food jars have lasted several months, but you're right about the filters lol. They come
I'm a six pack and it uses 4 at 12.73 a six pack. I can rinse them and get more uses but they don't filter as well and I get die off sometimes. Plus they last a lot longer if I don't keep a whole bunch of fish in there. I go through more when it's jammed full. I need to check Amazon for cheaper filters lol


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Great video. I love catching bait....it's part of the fun. 

9 left......the cheaper way is to omit the tank and food. You catch your bait.....put it in the bucket......tie bucket up in a small flow (creek) till you need it. (make sure the water is flowing through the bucket)

I labeled my bucket "Do not take"......"Research bucket"............lol


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

flyphisherman said:


> Great video. I love catching bait....it's part of the fun.
> 
> 9 left......the cheaper way is to omit the tank and food. You catch your bait.....put it in the bucket......tie bucket up in a small flow (creek) till you need it. (make sure the water is flowing through the bucket)
> 
> I labeled my bucket "Do not take"......"Research bucket"............lol


That's freaking hilarious !!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

One of my friends has a Coy pond,,,, (everything that's needed is already there,,, for his wife's FISH POND!) He submerged a 55 gal plastic drum with a removable lid in it. 
He drilled 100 something 1/4" holes in the drum & placed it in the pond near the waterfalls. I know he has a slew of fatheads & suckers in it,,,,, 'cause I caught them for him.
*BTW,,,,, He's a POND BUILDER,,,, & he also has a pond chemical license, IF ANYONE NEEDS A BIO-BALL etc. CHEAP! ;>)*

Canoe carp Killer,,, I would imagine that you could keep a couple of dozen fatheads or gills alive for weeks with that system?,,,,, but have you tried a simple 55 gallon drum outside in the shade, under a rain gutter down spout? All it needs is a small aerator, & rain once a week!? 
NO FILTERS!!! Dump out the barrel 2 or 3 times a year.


lol,,,,, BTW, I just got done drilling holes & building a lid for my 55 drum,,, It's going in my daughters pond as soon as I'm able to get the pond aerator fountain set up!
(I found a 'Mother-load' of bait,,,, there's a small run-off creek near-by that's POLLUTED with fatheads, suckers, gills & sticklebacks (I think that's what they are?) I can catch dozens in every puddle.

Ya, I'm obsessed with 'FREE'! ;>)

flyphisherman,,,,, that's what I do now, but MY small run-off step-across-creek is behind my house. 
I dug out a small frog & crab holding pond in it,,,, making a water hole about 6' x 6', 3' deep.
I can get 2 -3 weeks out of the minnows that I place in 7 gal buckets, drilled full of holes. 
BUT, winter freeze & summer drought makes my system hard to deal with. Back to the rain barrel.


----------

